# Kitchen Knives



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

What all is in your knife drawer?  I'd say the best quality knives out there are easily kitchen knifes.

Here's mine:

10" Wustof Classic Chef's
10" Global Chef's  (the sharpest knife I've ever had)
8"   IVO Chef's
6"   Wustof flexible boning 
3 1/2" Henkels paring
No name bread knife.

For lots of great info on kitchen cutlery, and great prices, try www.knifemerchant.com.  Even if you find better prices, the info there will be a big help to you.  Has a bunch of other kitchen stuff as well.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2006)

I would like to say I have some nice kitchen knives but alas they are all of the cheaper variety! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Maybe one day if I ever become a chef then we will get some better ones.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

Check out that sight.  He does carry some more affordable lines.  To be honest, I was in the same boat till I used my GI Bill to take a semester at the local culinary school.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Oct 6, 2006)

I hear ya Brian..nothing fancy here to be honest.  Actually I have been thinking I need new kitchen knives..think I will check that link out.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, I am interested in upgrading my kitchen knives.  Eventually I will get around to it.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

I have Kasumi and some Henckel knives.  

Here's another good source:

http://www.chefknivestogo.com


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2006)

We got a nice set when we were married, sitting in a wooden block near the sink.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

Can't stress enough the importance of good knives in cooking.  After getting good quality food, it's the next most important things.  Keep em sharp and cut evenly with them.

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2006)

Meanwhile, in the U.K.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24481

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28889
http://www.fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=385


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Can't stress enough the importance of good knives in cooking. After getting good quality food, it's the next most important things. Keep em sharp and cut evenly with them.
> 
> Jeff


 
Especially for preparing sushi.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes!

I pretty much limit myself to California rolls, but if you don't have a good sharp knive, there goes the nori.

Jeff


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 6, 2006)

I dont have chicked knifes and certainly not the name of them.

I got rid of many, what i have left is 3 Blazing arrows (one middle, and two small). And .... "eagly eye" or something. They look cool, but thy are like ****. 
I may consider buying new ones as long as the shop is sill open and i have some money to afford the price.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

Mustafa said:


> I dont have chicked knifes and certainly not the name of them.
> 
> I got rid of many, what i have left is 3 Blazing arrows (one middle, and two small). And .... "eagly eye" or something. They look cool, but thy are like ****.
> I may consider buying new ones as long as the shop is sill open and i have some money to afford the price.


I think we are talking about different things here Mustafa.  This thread is about kitchen cutlery, not throwing knives.

Jeff


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 6, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I think we are talking about different things here Mustafa. This thread is about kitchen cutlery, not throwing knives.
> 
> Jeff


Ok sorry. I didnt mean to misunderstand.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

Mustafa said:


> Ok sorry. I didnt mean to misunderstand.


Not a problem.


----------



## bydand (Oct 6, 2006)

Wild mix of knives in my drawer.  From cheap Revere Ware knives to no-name to a couple of nice ones I couldn't tell you the name to save my life right now.  One of my favorites is designed as a big fillet knife, but I use it for everything.  It is a Cold Steel knife and keeps a razor edge for a long time.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I hear ya Brian..nothing fancy here to be honest.  Actually I have been thinking I need new kitchen knives..think I will check that link out.



If you really know how to and really LOVE to cook... nothing beats a good set of kitchen knives. 

They're also great for home defense too :uhyeah:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> If you really know how to and really LOVE to cook... nothing beats a good set of kitchen knives.
> 
> They're also great for home defense too :uhyeah:


 
For me that is definately a reason to invest in some better kitchen cutlery!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Do these count?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 6, 2006)

LOL!  I have some friends that actually have Ginsu knives.  What pieces of crap.


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 6, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Can't stress enough the importance of good knives in cooking.  After getting good quality food, it's the next most important things.  Keep em sharp and cut evenly with them.



AMEN, BROTHER!

The knives in the kitchen I work in are RAZOR sharp! Several of the Chefs (and cooks) have their own knives... and these are even SHARPER!

My Sous' santoku knife will cut you if you even THINK about touching the blade! :ultracool


Like Jeff Said... buy good knives... and keep then sharp (a dull knife is MUCH more dangerouse!)...

HAPPY CUTTING!

Best Regards,

Andy

P.S. Mostly Pampered Chef and Wushtoff in my drawer at home...


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 7, 2006)

My mother has some when she makes the food most often, i don't know what brand they are. But they are cheap and not sharp.
When i ask her why they are not sharp, she says so i would not cut myself.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine are also the cheap kind.  My kids are not kind to things, regardless of the pride in ownership I've tried to instill in them.  They also have the annoying habit of turning on the garbage disposal when a piece of my silver, a shotglass or a good knife happens to be *in it.* :mst:

I refuse to buy anything higher end in quality until the little snots are out on their own.  Then I'll give them all the stuff I have which they've ruined and plan to buy ...

... Kershaw knives for standard purposes.  For more culinary prowess, I'll be shopping around then.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Mine are also the cheap kind.  My kids are not kind to things, regardless of the pride in ownership I've tried to instill in them.  They also have the annoying habit of turning on the garbage disposal when a piece of my silver, a shotglass or a good knife happens to be *in it.* :mst:
> 
> I refuse to buy anything higher end in quality until the little snots are out on their own.  Then I'll give them all the stuff I have which they've ruined and plan to buy ...
> 
> ... Kershaw knives for standard purposes.  For more culinary prowess, I'll be shopping around then.


Kershaw also sells "Shun" knives.  They are great!!  

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Mine are also the cheap kind. My kids are not kind to things, regardless of the pride in ownership I've tried to instill in them. They also have the annoying habit of turning on the garbage disposal when a piece of my silver, a shotglass or a good knife happens to be *in it.* :mst:
> 
> I refuse to buy anything higher end in quality until the little snots are out on their own. Then I'll give them all the stuff I have which they've ruined and plan to buy ...
> 
> ... Kershaw knives for standard purposes. For more culinary prowess, I'll be shopping around then.


 
I for one understand this completely!


----------



## donna (Oct 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Mine are also the cheap kind. My kids are not kind to things, regardless of the pride in ownership I've tried to instill in them. They also have the annoying habit of turning on the garbage disposal when a piece of my silver, a shotglass or a good knife happens to be *in it.* :mst:
> 
> I refuse to buy anything higher end in quality until the little snots are out on their own. Then I'll give them all the stuff I have which they've ruined and plan to buy ...
> 
> .


 
I can totally relate to that. I have one good knife left, when I say good I mean sharp, all the rest have been bent, twisted,snapped, lost... through various means. One of my pet hates is when I find someone using the tip of an eating knife as a screwdriver !!!!


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 20, 2006)

> I refuse to buy anything higher end in quality until the little snots are out on their own. Then I'll give them all the stuff I have which they've ruined and plan to buy ...


Good idea. 
But try to limit you quality knives to quality stuff.
Give them?
I dont plan on buying anything, but i also plan on not selling.
(You could steal it)


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 22, 2006)

Mustafa said:


> Good idea.
> But try to limit you quality knives to quality stuff.
> Give them?
> I dont plan on buying anything, but i also plan on not selling.
> (You could steal it)


Sorry about that disrespect. I am not supposed to be tempted i guess. You can comfort yourself with that i would have been more disrespecting if you, (a person in your place) wore a veil.
I shoud have said; You could not steal it

Are you saying you are, a not kid?
Are you saying you are not proud?
Are you saying that you have controll, beyond Gods will?
Are you saying that you are not annoying?
Are you saying that you dont turn the garbage disposal off?
Are you saying that your knife is in it?
Are you saying that i am offering?
Are you saying that your knife is a quality knife?
Are you saying that the little knots are going to be out on their own without you haveing to do anything?
Are you saying that they have ruined it?
Are you saying that they are going to buy it?

I will not take you knife, but it is a sad thing when i will have to defend myself (when your knife goes out on its own).


----------



## bydand (Oct 22, 2006)

Mustafa said:


> Sorry about that disrespect. I am not supposed to be tempted i guess. You can comfort yourself with that i would have been more disrespecting if you, (a person in your place) wore a veil.
> I shoud have said; You could not steal it
> 
> Are you saying you are, a not kid?
> ...



Wish I knew just what the Ding-Dong you are talking about here?  Also I miss the entire post having anything to do with kitchen knives other than having the word knife in it a couple of times.  

Back to the thread, I had a question and remembered this thread.  locally there is a store that just got in some "Wushtoff" knives and I had never heard of them before.  What quality are they?  Worth picking up a few, because the ones I have now are a bit on the lame side when it comes to quality.


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 22, 2006)

Actually it don't. I am apologizing for doing a mistake.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 22, 2006)

Wustoff-Trident makes a good knife.  Well worth the price.  Don't buy sets though.  Get what you need and you'll save money.  Cross brands as well.  For pairing knives, go with the Henkels.  They still drop forge their small knives.  Also, give Global knives a look.  Bout the same prices as the Wustof, but very different and just as high, or higher quality.

Jeff


----------



## bydand (Oct 22, 2006)

The Whustoff knives they got in are in a set, the big help here is that this store is a salvage/surplus place that buys out stores that have either gone out of business or suffered some setback like fire, flood, etc... the sets they have are only about $25 - $40.  I saw where some of them are reg. priced WAY, WAY higher than that, but also know price doesn't always translate to quality.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2006)

I plan on buying some quality kitchen knives next time I get to Birch Run which is a big shopping outlet place here in Michigan over by Frankenmuth.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 22, 2006)

bydand said:


> The Whustoff knives they got in are in a set, the big help here is that this store is a salvage/surplus place that buys out stores that have either gone out of business or suffered some setback like fire, flood, etc... the sets they have are only about $25 - $40.  I saw where some of them are reg. priced WAY, WAY higher than that, but also know price doesn't always translate to quality.  Thanks for the info.


Just make sure they aren't the stamped ones.  If the knives have a bolster, you'll be good to go!

Jeff


----------



## bydand (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.  Will look for the bolster today when I go in.


----------



## bydand (Oct 22, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I plan on buying some quality kitchen knives next time I get to Birch Run which is a big shopping outlet place here in Michigan over by Frankenmuth.



Almost have to stop into Zehnders then.  Haven't been to Birch Run in 9 years or so.  Good luck finding some.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2006)

bydand said:


> Almost have to stop into Zehnders then. Haven't been to Birch Run in 9 years or so. Good luck finding some.


 
Well of course you must go to Zehnders if you are over by Birch Run!  That is the whole point of being over there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (at least that is what my stomach says)


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 23, 2006)

Back when I was a graduate student, I was blessed with some of the best friends anyone could ever hope to have.  

After I defended my dissertation, they pooled some $$$ together, and bought me a 7 piece set of Cutco knives, since one of them used to do some work for Vector marketing.

These are great knives, and are exceptionally well constructed, being able to cut, while holding up to regular use quite easily.  I'd say that they're just as good as any set of Henckel's.  

I'm not familiar with Wusthoff-Trident, but from what many a chef has said, they're worth every penny spent.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 30, 2006)

I came across another Chef's Knife I gott have.  Put out by Shun/Kershaw and designed by Ken Onion.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I came across another Chef's Knife I gott have.  Put out by Shun/Kershaw and designed by Ken Onion.


I have a VERY cheap knock-off of this and I love it - can't wait to buy this and lock it away.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 31, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I came across another Chef's Knife I gott have. Put out by Shun/Kershaw and designed by Ken Onion.


 
Kershaw makes excellent cutlery, and if it's designed by the Onion himself, then I'd have to have some pretty good faith in it.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 31, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Kershaw makes excellent cutlery, and if it's designed by the Onion himself, then I'd have to have some pretty good faith in it.


I have yet to be dissapointed by them.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2006)

I have relatives who have Kershaw kitchen knives and rave about them so much they give them as gifts.  Unfortunately, I have yet to be a recipient ... they probably assumed I already have them! :ultracool


----------

